# Hadaly RDA by Psyclone Mods Now Available - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (24/11/16)

BOOOOOOM!! The Hadaly by Psyclone Mods has arrived.

The Hadaly RDA by Psyclone Mods takes a unique and flavor focused approach to the dripper segment by designing a simple to configure, stylish, and extremely effective platform built to outperform the competition in the flavor department. Measuring 22mm in diameter, the Hadaly features a clean and versatile aesthetic that pairs well with nearly any device. Inside, the build deck features a two post design in which the distancing allows for 9mm of spacing in between, providing near unparalleled working space for mounting a single coil. The Hadaly also introduces it's Coil Clamping System that features specially designed and beveled clamps that ensure a tight and consistent fit while also being easy to manipulate and mount. The juice and wicking capacity is enormous, measuring 6mm deep and allowing for nearly the entire inner diameter of the deck to be utilized, working optimally with the included Squonk 510 Pin if desired. Airflow has been specially designed and positioned to enter the chamber through a lower level, meeting at the center point of the chamber before traveling upwards. Each of the four slots measure a flavor centric 2.5mm by 2mm each, and can be throttled by positioning the top cap. A visually versatile exterior combined with a critically acclaimed flavor focused build deck and airflow system, the Hadaly RDA is quickly making it's mark as the premiere flavor orientated RDA available today.

*Product Features:*
22mm Diameter
Two Post Clamp Style Deck
Coil Clamping System
Intended for Single Coil Arrangements
Specially Beveled Clamps
Ensures Secure and Consistent Connection
Flathead Screw Secured
Large Middle Space
9mm Distance
Mount and Configure Coil Easily
PEEK Insulator
6mm Deep Juice Well
Reduced Shorty Chamber
16.5mm Base to Top Height
Flavor Orientated Quad Adjustable Slots
2.5mm by 2mm Each
Enters Chamber At Low Angle
Air Drives Upwards Underneath Coil
Positioned for Airflow to Enter Optimally at Center Point of Deck
6mm Bore Delrin Drip Tip
Stainless Steel Construction
Stainless Steel 510 Threading
Squonk 510 Pin Included

*Product Includes:*
One Hadaly RDA
One Spare Clamp Shelf
One Squonk 510 Pin
Spare O-Rings

Get them here: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-hadaly-rda-by-psyclone-mods




We also have the much sought after clear caps in limited qtys:


Get them here: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-clear-cap-for-hadaly-rda-by-psyclone-mods
​

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Kaizer (24/11/16)

Nice. Was about to go break into @Attie 's house if I had to wait any longer.


----------



## Stosta (24/11/16)

This thing looks great! Maybe if I get one for my Dripbox I will finally start using it again!


----------



## Sir Vape (25/11/16)

Stosta said:


> This thing looks great! Maybe if I get one for my Dripbox I will finally start using it again!



Be an awesome setup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Migs (25/11/16)

Guys cmon I'm trying to order one but FREESHIPPING is not working on my order, did the 1500 min amount get changed???


----------



## Crockett (25/11/16)

Migs said:


> Guys cmon I'm trying to order one but FREESHIPPING is not working on my order, did the 1500 min amount get changed???


According to their site, if you use the code BFS you should get free shipping. Hope it works.


----------

